# best ammo 3/8 or 1/4(2/8)



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

which is better for hunting 3/8 or 1/4 steel balls plz help!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Well it all depends on the game you are hunting.....with the 2 you have asked about I would say neither...

It is possible to kill small-medium sized birds that don't have really tough feather protection with 3/8" steel balls, and maybe other things with a well placed shot, it's just not as safe and assuring as a larger, heavier (denser helps too) ammo option. Yet, with 1/4 unless you are hunting frogs, or something else very small then they just aren't practical or humane.

I would suggest using larger steel balls, lead, or nice round and heavy river stones with the right bands, 1/2" hex nuts or larger could work too. There are other options as well, but those are just off the top of my head.

With the question that is asked, and no information about your bands, I have to say it doesn't really sound like you are ready to hunt with a slingshot yet. One should take the extra time, money, and effort to achieve clean kills with vital shots and the right ammo......you owe at least that to your prey.

I'm sure others will help you out as well on this, probably echoing some of my statements.....I would suggest you provide further information on your slingshot, bands, and intended game.

Take Care - John


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

John has hit the nail on the head mate....

Try going for a heavier type of ammo, for example lead fishing sinkers, I have recently tried them with my Daisy p51 (heavy pull tubes), and they work great. Try the likes of 1/4 oz or 1/2 oz sinkers.

IMO, you can't do much with 1/4 " steel. They are far too light for practically any of the many varieties of slingshot bands out there. I have played a slingshot version of airsoft with them haha, so for hunting you would be better off throwing a rock at your quarry rather than using 1/4" steel.

What game do you intend to hunt???
For furry little varmints Lead would be better suited, whereas for birds , you can (depending on size) take them out with something much lighter.

It would definately help if you described your set up, as well as what you intend to hunt with it, as well as the distance etc

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

1/4" steel is my preferred ammo size for big game insects- like bumblebees, grasshoppers, and japanese beetles. 3/8" is just too easy and overkill
Seriously though, one should never consider 1/4" for anything larger than a bug or soda can.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

The smallest ball to hunt with is the 8mm steal and that is good for small birds.

With 9.5mm steal you can hunt bigger birds like pigens Anything bigger then that I would not hunt anyway without good accuracy and experiance.


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

I tried 1/2" hex nuts today, and I find them to be SUPERB out to 25m. They also make a pretty cool whistling noise as they fly towards their target. They can easily put a hole through a tin can , so I do not think rabbits should be too much of a problem.

Cheers,
AJ


----------

